# Dictionary



## Aleksey (Dec 18, 2003)

I suggest we start our own dictionary. On the forums I was in before, this turned out to be a pretty neat thing. 

Entry #1:
** _Emotion Expressing:_ 1. Equivalent to syaing, "I'm a retard!" 2. Zooming in 3. Eh? What the ****?

Entry #2 
*Shit up* _v._1: The action of shitting upwards. _n._2. A misspelled Shut up.


----------



## zkiller (Dec 18, 2003)

oh ohh... you used the f word!


----------



## Aleksey (Dec 18, 2003)

well, if you don't then it looses it's humor. You gotta understand that sometimes it can be very useful.


----------



## AainaalyaA (Dec 18, 2003)

hehe at least 10 characters long, and that does not include space


----------



## Aleksey (Dec 18, 2003)

AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> hehe at least 10 characters long, and that does not include space


 _(entry #1, meaning 3)_ I don't get how this fits in with the subject. No offense, but isn't this spamming?


----------



## AainaalyaA (Dec 18, 2003)

no its not... and btw, i wanted to add something, but it said that i had to add at least 10 characters long which i eventually wrote that in order to remind myself


----------



## zkiller (Dec 19, 2003)

all she really meant to say in that post is "hehe", but all posts on this forum have to have a minimum length of 10 characters.


----------



## Aleksey (Dec 20, 2003)

It's a she?  Continuing with the dictionary.
*Aleksey* 1. A member at Computer Forum. 2. The name of the virus that strikes people, worsening their typing skills. 3. A name.


----------



## ian (Dec 20, 2003)

> I don't get how this fits in with the subject. No offense, but isn't this spamming?


Nothing AainaalyaA says here would ever be considered spamming. Just for the record, a lot of us here, well at least the first ten or so members have been friends for over a year now.... We used to be regulars at a forum which I used to own.....


----------



## Aleksey (Dec 20, 2003)

ah... well, that's nice. What happened to the forum? (It can be unpleasent for some people to do this, so you don't have to answer, if you don't wish to.)


----------



## ian (Dec 20, 2003)

The forum was sold, knowing how hard it is to build up a forum community, I wont be selling this one....
Anyhow, it was a strategic decision.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 17, 2004)

How about...

*Own* [ownz, pwnz] v.1 The action of beating the opponent, outdoing/outwitting the other. _"I r pwnz all u base"_
adj.1 Excellent, first-class. _"That car ownz!"_

... Too many games ...


----------



## ian (Jan 17, 2004)

> can u freeze his acount ian?


No I cant. Although I came close to deleting your account for the post before this which was deleted. Please refrain from name calling.


----------



## The Hitman (Jan 28, 2004)

I never did get the one were they go "" I still don't have any idea what xTx is supposed to mean either.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 28, 2004)

Woah, your avatar is cool Hitman  If you stare at it for a while it seems like its going faster and faster and faster and faster and...


----------



## The Hitman (Jan 28, 2004)

Chroder said:
			
		

> Woah, your avatar is cool Hitman  If you stare at it for a while it seems like its going faster and faster and faster and faster and...



Lol, thank you. Sorry about it being so fast. I had to speed it up to meet the 20000 file size for avatars.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 28, 2004)

Aww, I liked it when it was fast


----------



## AainaalyaA (Jan 28, 2004)

heh.. if only you guys know the power of the Index finger..


----------



## Christopher (Jan 28, 2004)

Hahaha. No one could think of that but AA...


----------



## [tab] (Jan 29, 2004)

I make more use of another finger... up yours world.


----------



## AainaalyaA (Jan 29, 2004)

Really [tab] which finger is this??


----------



## Christopher (Jan 29, 2004)

I got a pretty good idea with the "up yours world". And knowing it came from tab... You do the math


----------



## [tab] (Jan 30, 2004)

I never did get my smiley at WMF... I'm so angry at the world.


----------



## ian (Jan 30, 2004)

> I never did get my smiley at WMF... I'm so angry at the world.


Well you are an admin here, you could always add one....
though i gotta say I still dont like the idea of a middle finger smilie...


----------



## [tab] (Jan 30, 2004)

You only gave me permission to add one because you know I'm too lazy to actually do it...


----------



## ian (Jan 30, 2004)

hehehehe
better not push the subject or youll add one out of spite....


----------



## [tab] (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll add one out of sprite.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 30, 2004)

Middle finger smilie would be so cool 

:tab:


----------



## AainaalyaA (Feb 2, 2004)

while you're at that, might as well want to add the toes ..


----------



## Rick G (Feb 3, 2004)

AA: very creative AND has a dirty mind.


----------



## AainaalyaA (Aug 16, 2004)

LOL Dirty mind? 
Let's see if Rick G will not *HIT* the "_G-spot_" when he hits base ;-)


----------



## zkiller (Aug 17, 2004)

aa, i just noticed your new forum... geo rap... i must say, your site keep looking better and better!  i'll have to check it out some more when i get the time.


----------



## zkiller (Aug 17, 2004)

our guys and gals got back from deployment on sunday, but i have yet to see stephanie around. it's cool to have my friends back though!!!


----------



## AainaalyaA (Aug 17, 2004)

yeah i know how it feels to be.... missing the ones you love  and knowing that they're all safe...

stephanie is not around? Maybe she went back to the states?


----------



## AainaalyaA (Aug 17, 2004)

Opps! Thanks for reminding me about that site - Now I have to go update it - strange innit that not many people are drawn to world peace.. they say they do, but... as you can see, its not there yet... 

drop by anytime, if at all, Ian is there, and we can always have a ball  




			
				zkiller said:
			
		

> aa, i just noticed your new forum... geo rap... i must say, your site keep looking better and better!  i'll have to check it out some more when i get the time.


----------

